# Next!



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, I bought a ton of duckweed to try to cover the surface of my 125, but alas the majority of it got stuck to my four EMP 400's. I'm wondering if there are any bigger plants (duckweed and riccia fluitins are too easily sucked into the filter it appears) that can be used to cover the surface of my tank? Any suggestions (besides replacing all my filters with canisters - LOL).

In case anybody was wondering why I'm obsessed with surface covering plants, I'm looking to do something similar to the POTM winner from May I think, I can't find the pic right now but he had the COOLEST looking plants at the surface of the water. If I can find the pic I'll post a link.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok here's the link, I'm obviously talking about the first shot.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=42044

That plant arrangement is just stunning...








I'm not necessarily trying to copy it exactly, but I'm looking to do something similar with the surface of my tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

These are Valisneria...They can grow HUGE!!!!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

try an onion plant.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> These are Valisneria...They can grow HUGE!!!!


 Thanks for the ID Jim!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

xpac said:


> Ok, I bought a ton of duckweed to try to cover the surface of my 125, but alas the majority of it got stuck to my four EMP 400's. I'm wondering if there are any bigger plants (duckweed and riccia fluitins are too easily sucked into the filter it appears) that can be used to cover the surface of my tank? Any suggestions (besides replacing all my filters with canisters - LOL).
> 
> In case anybody was wondering why I'm obsessed with surface covering plants, I'm looking to do something similar to the POTM winner from May I think, I can't find the pic right now but he had the COOLEST looking plants at the surface of the water. If I can find the pic I'll post a link.










! is that a transformers avatar?







i had it first


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

l2ob said:


> xpac said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I bought a ton of duckweed to try to cover the surface of my 125, but alas the majority of it got stuck to my four EMP 400's. I'm wondering if there are any bigger plants (duckweed and riccia fluitins are too easily sucked into the filter it appears) that can be used to cover the surface of my tank? Any suggestions (besides replacing all my filters with canisters - LOL).
> ...


 oops nvm...didnt check it out all the way...sorri bout that


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

l2ob said:


> xpac said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I bought a ton of duckweed to try to cover the surface of my 125, but alas the majority of it got stuck to my four EMP 400's. I'm wondering if there are any bigger plants (duckweed and riccia fluitins are too easily sucked into the filter it appears) that can be used to cover the surface of my tank? Any suggestions (besides replacing all my filters with canisters - LOL).
> ...


 Yes, but I'm aligned with the much more evil decepticons


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone know how many of those things he had in that tank? Must have been quite a few, looks great!


----------

